# The rush to attract new members



## Blake Bowden (Feb 19, 2011)

As many of you know, I've been a proponent of open houses, commercials, heck even using billboards to attract new members to our honorable fraternity. We've seen the infomercials from the GL of Mass and the fantastic programs published by the GL of Cali, but the more I think about it, the more questions I have on whether such programs would benefit us.

The GL of Texas finally gave the thumbs up to Masonic license plates and now I hear rumblings they plan to shoot some videos. On the surface this is great, in matter of fact, it's exactly what we've been asking for. 

That being said, what are we attracting new members to? Just yesterday I spoke with a Brother who told me that he's been turned off by his home Lodge. He explained that members of his Lodge were trying to push him through the chairs even though he doesn't have the time to do so. He was also tired of the endless signup sheets and solicitation of money at every meeting.

Commercials, videos, open houses, pamphlets may attract new members, but it won't keep them interested in Masonry. I visited a Lodge a couple of weeks ago and after 15 mins, I couldn't wait till it was over so i could get the heck out. I don't want raffle tickets or hear bickering on whether to meet at 6:30 AM or 7:30 AM to start cooking for the Chili fundraiser, nor do I care about discussing who's going to change the A/C filters. Those mundane topics are necessary I suppose, but offer me something else. Why not a short talk bulletin? After Lodge a PM came up to me an explained that last year they had 12 EA's, 2 were raised but only 1 is semi-active. Surprised?

I would say 90% of the Lodges that I've visited are like that. Boring, mundane and teetering on the brink of demise. We can print flyers, ALL/Life Programs, shoot videos and create websites, but unless we offer something at LODGE, the new guys will move on and existing members will get burned out and loose interest.

Don't be content with the business as usual mentality at your Lodge...


----------



## Zack (Feb 19, 2011)

There is a difference between attraction and promotion.

Billboards, tv ads, flyers,etc are promotions/advertisements.  Same as solicitation imo.

Attraction is *individual* Freemasons setting examples by doing the right things, being active in the community and worthy causes, etc.  These kind of acts will attract like minded men.


----------



## BigSkyMM (Feb 19, 2011)

I, personally, would rather not see the billboards, commercials, and overt advertising of our Fraternity. The traditional method, in my opinion, still is the best method: "To be one, Ask one." 

I just read Bro. Andrew Hammer's "Observing the Craft." He is a PM of Alexandria Washington Lodge #22 in VA. He argues that more members are not needed. Rather, brothers who are in the "pursuit of excellence" are what we are in need of. I tend to agree. By the way, I highly recommend Bro. Andrew's book as I have found it very inspiring, myself.

---------- Post added at 05:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 AM ----------




Zack said:


> There is a difference between attraction and promotion.
> 
> Billboards, tv ads, flyers,etc are promotions/advertisements. * Same as solicitation *imo.
> .


 
Agreed.


----------



## coachn (Feb 19, 2011)

Zack said:


> There is a difference between attraction and promotion.
> 
> Billboards, tv ads, flyers,etc are promotions/advertisements. Same as solicitation imo.
> 
> Attraction is *individual* Freemasons setting examples by doing the right things, being active in the community and worthy causes, etc. These kind of acts will attract like minded men.


AMEN Brother Zack!

If the Organization focused upon Building Builders, we would *attract* members who wanted to be Better Builders.  Building Better Builders would in turn bring about Organizational enrichment, a better Built Society and a better Built profane world.

If what WE have to offer doesn't attract the right people, who WE are is not rightfully attractive.


----------



## davidterrell80 (Feb 19, 2011)

At one point, being of a historical bent, I read the entire 150+year collection of my lodge's minutes. It took a while. I noticed very little difference in the principal form of the meetings. But, having, by this time been an officer of the lodge and having experience as a Naval reserve officer, I could sorta read between the lines when "out of the ordinary" events would be place in the minutes.

There was essentially no masonic education for the first 110 years of lodge history--in the sense of lectures on Masonic symbolism or philosophy. When the boilerplate of openings, reports and closings were stripped away; the remaining activity consisted mostly of providing visits, clothing assistance, food and financial support to widows and orphans; providing masonic funerals to members and traveling masons; helping to ensure members and their sons were gainfully employed; twice annual representations (Sts John days) at the church across the street; occasional cornerstone ceremonies about the town; and formal dinners at Christmas and in the summer--honoring Past Masters and the widows.

After World War II, there were several attempts to start masonic education programs--driven by brothers with personal interest--but, they never lasted more than a year. The same happened when I tried to start a Smithfield Masonic Institute, with twice monthly evening lectures and discussion. I invited the lodges in Dallas and Fort Worth--more than 30, as I remember--and a totle of six came to the first three attempts. We changed it to an email circle--then a new technology.

So, I keep studying. When I do find another, we drench each other in masonic learning, feeling it run into our beards and down to the skirts of our garments. Precious times.

I believe if we continue to do the kinds of things Lodges did in the past. Quietly seeing to our members and families, being occasionally visible, we will attract the right men. I fear that overtly marketing might attract men who affiliate with unreal expectations. 

I'd rather have fewer good men, than more ex-masons telling the world evil stories.


----------



## Benton (Feb 19, 2011)

Solicitation will bring in men expecting the world. When they don't receive it, many won't stay. I'm all for getting our name out in public, but I'm very anti solicitation. Freemasonry doesn't have a recruitment problem, it has a retention problem.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Feb 19, 2011)

Whatever happened to the stimulation of a brothers mind while at lodge? How do you do that? Simple answer by doing something off the script and different from the thousands of other lodge meetings.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 19, 2011)

There was a time in the US when people would gather to help each other build a neighbors barn. The would gather to enjoy each others company. The would enjoy helping each other. In today's society everyone wants to be entertained. It's sad we have come to this...


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 19, 2011)

Growth is good. Two(2) lodges that I have belonged to have had to consolidate. Gone with the wind. Masonry is losing members, all over the USA. In 2009, only two(2) Grand Lodges reported any increase in membership: New Mexico added 16, and Rhode Island added 143. The USA totals are:

Totals  (2008) 1,404,059  (2009) 1,444,823   For a net loss :  -40,764 

The statistics for 2010 will be even worse. The fraternity is eroding like beach sand.

I am in agreement, that most stated meetings are boring. Open, pay the bills, read the sick list, schedule your next fund-raiser, close the meeting. People ask me, what do you do in Masonic meetings. I answer "sleep". 

Men will come, if the meetings give them VALUE for their time. There are many demands on a man's time. VALUE will bring them.

The restrictions against open recruiting, are obsolete. 100 years ago, most people were born, lived, and died within 100 miles.  Those days are gone. Our population is scattered. I have worked from Maine to California, and 14 years in foreign countries. It ain't your grandfather's world, and it ain't your Grandfather's freemasonry. 

Pennsylvania now has open recruiting. If you know a man, who you think would benefit from Freemasonry, and you think the man could likewise bring benefit TO Freemasonry, you may invite him to join. If a 60 year old (or older) man is the first line signer on two men who are 30 years old (or younger), the 60 year old Mason, gets free dues for life. 

As Bob Dylan sang "The times, they are a-changing".


----------



## Benton (Feb 19, 2011)

I think I've stated before, but I'll repeat, I think open recruiting is generally speaking, a poor idea. My college fraternity openly solicited members, and we often times have 50% or fewer new brothers make it through their first year before they quit. They didn't join because they were truly interested in joining, rather they joined because there were people harping them to join. Once they got in, they would almost always drop, like I said in less than a year, because they weren't there for themselves, they were there for others. 

Which is why I don't have a huge problem with open houses, generally only those will come who have interest. It's a far cry different from open solicitation.

If we did allow solicitation, I would be thoroughly AGAINST benefits for those first line signers who bring new members in. The motivation should be bringing in friend whom you would want to call brother. If you can't do that without the carrot of 'free dues' hanging in front of your nose, there's something wrong in that equation.

And in fact, with the advent of urbanization, our population is far less scattered than it was 100 years ago. Yes, people move around more. But communication has made the world a much smaller place. I can still keep in touch with one of them men who led me to become a Mason, despite the fact that he now lives in Indianapolis and I still live in Texas. 100 years ago, that would have been impossible.

No, I would reject open solicitation because, while I do not have experience with it in regards to Masonry, I do have experience with it in regards to my two college fraternities, and in that respect it was patently _not_ all that it was cracked up to be. Our biggest recruitment pushes would often yield the poorest results. This year, my old college fraternity (I still have friends there, as a recent graduate) has it's biggest rush class in the past two years, and they did little to no recruiting. 

Yes, I'm young, yes, I'm new to Masonry. No, I don't want solicitation, and no I don't see the benefits to it, given my life experience thus far.

The greater problem is retention. Of the ten or so EA's my lodge has brought in in the last 1.5 since I joined, I'm the *only* one who has been raised to the sublime degree. One other just took his fellow craft, and there are two others soon to take their fellow craft. Another, who was an EA before me, just started his work up again. The other five? Disappeared. If we're only raising in 50% of our EAs, we will have a problem.

---

An aside thought, I would rather be in a fraternity with 10,000 great, honest men whom I would call brother, than in a fraternity with 1,000,000 men whom we carelessly let pass through the West Gate because we were worried about membership. Masonry has been here a long time. It's not going anywhere. This doesn't excuse our problems, but it shouldn't be a call to changing or standards.


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Feb 19, 2011)

davidterrell80 said:
			
		

> At one point, being of a historical bent, I read the entire 150+year collection of my lodge's minutes. It took a while. I noticed very little difference in the principal form of the meetings. But, having, by this time been an officer of the lodge and having experience as a Naval reserve officer, I could sorta read between the lines when "out of the ordinary" events would be place in the minutes.



What an awesome idea! This is a perfect way to get to know the organism that is a Lodge.

There are a few of us that have tried to do more on the learning side, but we keep getting shot down by the folks on the sidelines. It got so bad once that a handful got up and left just because we went 15 minutes past the normal hour long meeting.

Nonetheless, we show up early and stay late to discuss our Masonry now. We are getting in the line, and will do what we can from there, and lead by example.

I will be going through the minutes. Thanks Brother.


----------



## Zack (Feb 19, 2011)

cemab4y said:


> Growth is good.



Not necessarily.  Growth without firm control of the West Gate is the prime reason FM is in the shape it is today.  IMO.

As has been said in many different ways..."I'll take quality over quanity every time".


----------



## coachn (Feb 19, 2011)

Growth that has a beneficial purpose is good.   

If that growth doesn't truly benefit the Purpose of the Organization, then it's not good.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 19, 2011)

Blake Bowden said:


> Don't be content with the business as usual mentality at your Lodge...



Can't be.  Won't be!  Love the post brother.


----------



## tom268 (Feb 20, 2011)

I once heard a phrase from a US mason, "we don't need more men in masonry, but more masonry in men". I love that. A large membership is not a guarantee for many masons. It is usually on the contrary. It is just an indication for financial force, and is financial force the cause why we come together? Is it the numbers? The full ranks? The large buildings? The glittering parades with hundrets of men in regalia? The cheering croud? The applauding families at installations? The photos in the newspaper?

I strongly oppose this "broadcast yourself"-mentality, that many lodges try today. Especially, if the esoteric work on the inside, gets less and less time and attention, because of the public relation has to feed the masses. No, that can't be. I prefer a lodge of 20 men, who can raise the hairs on the back of a candidate, than a lodge of 700, who can only raise the attention of the local media.

And where is the border between information and advertizing? In my jurisdiction, the candidate is asked, if he was in any ways lured into becoming a mason. But how will a man answer, who is twittered or facebooked into the lodge?


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 20, 2011)

I hope that you will not hold me personally responsible for the bad news, but here it is:

http://www.msana.com/msastats.asp#us

There is a joke we tell in our lodge. "What is the death rate for Masons"? answer- 100%, just like everybody else.

---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------

BTW- The Grand Lodge of VA has a twitter page. (They tightly restrict who can follow them, but anyone can read their tweets). The GL of VA also has a facebook page. I think this is terrific, no problem at all.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Feb 22, 2011)

It's not "bad" news unless the organizations represented in therein (the respective Grand Lodge jurisdications) have been ignoring it, and more importantly, the inevitable financial impact, for years. Sadly, many, if not most, have been doing exactly that. But that too, is not exactly "news".

What I'd like to see is some demographic detail. What is the breakdown of the various reasons for the "lost" members. Obviously, "too many birthdays" is the big one, but a statistical breakdown might be enlightening. 

Also, some statistics on age of "lost" members would be useful. Looking at the percentage of lost membership, it's all over the place, but two jurisdictions actually gained members. If the age stats present no significant difference from one jurisdiction to the next, then the question "what are those jurisdictions that are gaining members, or at least not losing the as fast, doing differently?" becomes meaningful.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 22, 2011)

I still say that group activities are a great resource.  My lodge really doesn't do just a one on one mentoring program for our EA's.  We have work nights where they can learn their work beside other brothers who are keeping sharp on theirs, but it's done as a group.  To me, this makes the EA part of the group.  We include EA's in everything we do and try to get them involved and invested in the lodge and brethren.  But once invested in a group, people are more likely to stay with that group.  On our work nights, we work seriously on our work, but we keep things light enough that people have a good time being there, so people like coming.  I've always been told people make time for the things they want to do.  We've been doing our work nights for over a year now, and in that time we've only had 1 EA that did not complete his work or is not currently still working on it.  The EA in question also quit to keep peace at home, because his wife had seen one too many conspiracy shows, and we are learning from that as well.

We've recently started adding in Family Nights to bring the family and getting not just the brother but his family as well involved in the lodge.  More and more people are turning out for these events.  And the one thing that keeps these going is that we aren't afraid to test out someone's new idea regardless if they are our 93 year old PM or the EA we initiated the night before.  But the name of my is J.H. Gurley in which we have been nicknamed "Gurleymen".  As my WM put it once after being jokingly asked if he was a "Gurleyman", he proudly answered yes, because Gurleymen are men of action.  In my lodge we have taken that to heart.  When someone brings up an idea, we act upon it.  Sometimes they bare fruit, sometimes they don't, but regardless they won't become a "what if".


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 22, 2011)

@Johnny Flotsam:  Here is an article on some of the reasons for the decline in membership :  http://www.freemasoninformation.com/2009/06/there’s-a-hole-in-our-bucket/

Most masons do not realize that Masonry is losing more members due to Demits/resignations/suspension(non payment of dues), than we are to deaths. 

I have done a lot of traveling, and visited quite a few lodges (13 states, WashDC, 5 foreign countries). The impression that I get from most lodges/Grand Lodges, is that they are not concerned about the drop in membership numbers. And (in most cases) Grand Lodges are not willing to "import" ideas from other Grand Lodges, with respect to membership issues. (The upcoming state-wide open house in Maryland, is patterned after the similar state-wide open houses in Massachusetts). 

I used to work for the US Census Bureau in statistical data collection. The demographic breakdown for Masonry is bad. With your average age at 68, and the male life span at 73; in five years, your a** is glass.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 22, 2011)

I believe that the big reason foe the drop is a culture shift during the Vietnam War. The American culture changed. Men no longer joined "establishment" organizations. With an 800 year history, masonry was seen as part of that establishment. We missed out on a whole generation. We then miss out on the father son draw to the fraternity. 

I truly believe that we are at the end of that downturn. I own a Sylvan Learning Center. I have started getting unsolicited requests for information. They are usually triggered by ring. The younger men are looking for something real to grab onto. I believe masonry is poised for a rebirth. We have an 18 yr old master turning in work tomorrow (Goatrider), an 18 yr old fellowcraft, and two 18 yr old applications in hand. 

It's happening!  Let's just keep it interesting for them. If life expectancy is 73, they have at least 55 years to build us back up.


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 22, 2011)

Check out this article. It is from Los Angeles, and it's a couple of years old, I like it,anyway. 

http://www.latimes.com/features/image/la-ig-masons18-2008may18,0,42602.story


----------



## Zack (Feb 22, 2011)

Beathard,
I hope you can retain them.  Around here we don't have a membership problem, we have a retention problem.


----------



## Benton (Feb 22, 2011)

Beathard said:


> I believe that the big reason foe the drop is a culture shift during the Vietnam War. The American culture changed. Men no longer joined "establishment" organizations. With an 800 year history, masonry was seen as part of that establishment. We missed out on a whole generation. We then miss out on the father son draw to the fraternity.
> 
> I truly believe that we are at the end of that downturn. I own a Sylvan Learning Center. I have started getting unsolicited requests for information. They are usually triggered by ring. The younger men are looking for something real to grab onto. I believe masonry is poised for a rebirth. We have an 18 yr old master turning in work tomorrow (Goatrider), an 18 yr old fellowcraft, and two 18 yr old applications in hand.
> 
> It's happening!  Let's just keep it interesting for them. If life expectancy is 73, they have at least 55 years to build us back up.


 
As a member of the younger generation (I'm 23) I truly believe we're about to see a new generation enter Masonry. Some of my college friends younger than me by a couple of years are interested, but they'd rather wait till they graduate to petition. Yet they already ask me about it. We're on the verge of an upswing if you ask me.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 22, 2011)

Beathard said:


> I believe that the big reason foe the drop is a culture shift during the Vietnam War. The American culture changed. Men no longer joined "establishment" organizations. With an 800 year history, masonry was seen as part of that establishment. We missed out on a whole generation. We then miss out on the father son draw to the fraternity.
> 
> I truly believe that we are at the end of that downturn. I own a Sylvan Learning Center. I have started getting unsolicited requests for information. They are usually triggered by ring. The younger men are looking for something real to grab onto. I believe masonry is poised for a rebirth. We have an 18 yr old master turning in work tomorrow (Goatrider), an 18 yr old fellowcraft, and two 18 yr old applications in hand.
> 
> It's happening! Let's just keep it interesting for them. If life expectancy is 73, they have at least 55 years to build us back up.



I could not agree more.  I see it in my own lodge.  Week after week I look at the brethren in my lodge and I see the gap.  We have a lot of member 40 and under and a lot 60+, but few in the 40-60 range.  

I think that article from California is right on the pulse as well.  We are attracting more men that want to be part of something bigger then themselves.

I do always find it funny how the generation gap we have in Masonry didn't join because of us being the "establishment", ironic.  When you look at our history, the whole reason we kept meeting in secret was because we were so far out on the hairy edge, that a lot of what we discussed back in the early days of Masonry in the American Colonies bordered on treason against the establishment.  I mean we were the original rebels in America.


----------



## fairbanks1363pm (Feb 23, 2011)

i agree with what your saying but, if i am going to spend a night away from my house(with work i get very few) the last thing i want to do is here a bunch of bunk about what time we eat or what color we will paint the lodge.  when masonry started in the US it was progressive.  people did things and ideas came off of other ideas on things to do.  i sit back and look at lodge activities that go on and there is not much.  its easy to see why people get tired of going to lodge.  with that said i am very proud of my lodge.  we are getting young good men in.  while we have our problems activity is going on and people are coming having a great time.


Beathard said:


> There was a time in the US when people would gather to help each other build a neighbors barn. The would gather to enjoy each others company. The would enjoy helping each other. In today's society everyone wants to be entertained. It's sad we have come to this...


----------



## tom268 (Feb 24, 2011)

Dave in Waco said:


> I do always find it funny how the generation gap we have in Masonry didn't join because of us being the "establishment", ironic.  When you look at our history, the whole reason we kept meeting in secret was because we were so far out on the hairy edge, that a lot of what we discussed back in the early days of Masonry in the American Colonies bordered on treason against the establishment.  I mean we were the original rebels in America.


 
Basically right, but, ob the other hand, every time gets the masonry it needs. In a time, when social development stucks with the nobility, we were the rebels, in a time, when churches claim education, we were the driving force of enlightenment, and in times, where the social development lead us into the communication age, with all its reality shows, all its breaks of privacy, of "broadcast yourself" youtubes, twitters and blogs, we are the establishment.

I think, that is all natural. Men can find in masonry what they need most.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 24, 2011)

Well said...


----------



## cacarter (Apr 5, 2011)

If anyone wants to get a better understanding of the gap in membership, and the loss of the baby boomer generation, I suggest reading "Bowling Alone" by Robert Putnam.


----------



## Tony Siciliano (Apr 5, 2011)

cemab4y said:


> I hope that you will not hold me personally responsible for the bad news, but here it is:
> 
> http://www.msana.com/msastats.asp#us


 
I did some quick math in Excel... at the rate shown in the MSANA chart, there will be no Freemasons left in the U.S. by 2028. hmy:


----------



## cacarter (Apr 5, 2011)

Gee does that mean I'm gonna die before I'm 40?


----------



## Beathard (Apr 5, 2011)

cacarter said:
			
		

> Gee does that mean I'm gonna die before I'm 40?



Benefit of joining the masons?


----------



## Tony Siciliano (Apr 5, 2011)

LOL!  I guess I could have phrased that better...


----------



## Benton (Apr 5, 2011)

Tony Siciliano said:


> I did some quick math in Excel... at the rate shown in the MSANA chart, there will be no Freemasons left in the U.S. by 2028. hmy:


 
I think the main problem with that is, we have an unusually high mortality rate right now as the WWII generation is slowly dying off, and we simply don't have many people from the baby boomer generation to mediate the death rate. Once the WWII generation is gone (not trying to sound cold, simply analytical) I imagine that things will level off, or membership might even start picking up, for most jurisdictions.


----------



## Beathard (Apr 5, 2011)

Remember that past performance does to guarantee future trends.


----------



## Traveling Man (Apr 5, 2011)

cacarter said:


> If anyone wants to get a better understanding of the gap in membership, and the loss of the baby boomer generation, I suggest reading "Bowling Alone" by Robert Putnam.



A great read indeed; and it's ashame we have become very unsocialized.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Apr 6, 2011)

Tony Siciliano said:


> I did some quick math in Excel... at the rate shown in the MSANA chart, there will be no Freemasons left in the U.S. by 2028. hmy:


 Fortunately, such phenomena are seldom linear. Unfortunately, those few of us left on the right side of the curve will still be suffering from the failure to plan/adjust for this decline.


----------



## Tony Siciliano (Apr 6, 2011)

Benton said:


> Once the WWII generation is gone (not trying to sound cold, simply analytical) I imagine that things will level off, or membership might even start picking up, for most jurisdictions.


 
I think you're correct here.  It's my experience that military towns are showing a significant upswing in petitions from Service members.  



JohnnyFlotsam said:


> Fortunately, such phenomena are seldom linear. Unfortunately, those few of us left on the right side of the curve will still be suffering from the failure to plan/adjust for this decline.



You're correct also.  It is funny though how statistics can be manipulated to show that the sky is falling.  

So many factors play into this.  The impending mortality of the 'greatest generation', the apathy of the 'baby boomer' generation, etc.  They all play into the membership game.  I believe that things will level off at a number (probably just under 1M), then slowly climb up and level off.


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 6, 2011)

Tony Siciliano said:


> I did some quick math in Excel... at the rate shown in the MSANA chart, there will be no Freemasons left in the U.S. by 2028. hmy:


 
Oh damn!  What you think the dues will be running a year or two before that?
:scared::32::7:


----------



## cacarter (Apr 6, 2011)

From what I've read there are a couple of things that might play to our advantage.  According to "Bowling Alone" the highest levels of involvement by age group comes from retirees.  As the Baby Boom Generation retires, there is a small chance that Baby Boomers will start to get involved in areas they weren't previously.  According to some sociologists my generation, the Millennials, could be the next Great Generation, and the Greatest Generation does make up our mass of numbers right now, who are sadly dying off.  Does this mean, that my generation will join in great numbers there isn't anything positive, but the signs are there.


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 6, 2011)

cacarter said:


> From what I've read there are a couple of things that might play to our advantage.  According to "Bowling Alone" the highest levels of involvement by age group comes from retirees.  As the Baby Boom Generation retires, there is a small chance that Baby Boomers will start to get involved in areas they weren't previously.  According to some sociologists my generation, the Millennials, could be the next Great Generation, and the Greatest Generation does make up our mass of numbers right now, who are sadly dying off.  Does this mean, that my generation will join in great numbers there isn't anything positive, but the signs are there.



I'm glad you came back on this brother.  I've got a pretty high stack of masonic literature to read over the next several months and wasn't relishing the thought of pouring over another volume to read what you just gave me.  

Yes, you may be right.  I'm a baby-boomer who joined four-plus years ago.  But I don't see my generation banging on the front door.  Lots of members of the "beat" generation around but not large numbers of boomers.


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Apr 9, 2011)

I agree, solicitation is a bad idea. I also think that much of this is our own fault... Masonry was CHURNING out candidates in the early 20th century. There are pictures of lodges with lines of candidates circling the building, just waiting to get inside. Masonry survived 300 years BEFORE the American Fraternal Boom of the early 20th century. I have no doubts or worries that Masonry will survive another 300 years AFTER the American Fraternal Bust. The problem is that we expected that boom to continue. But it'll be ok. The symbols are everywhere, and the young men we bring in seem to be very serious about the craft. Sure, there will be some attrition. All organizations deal with attrition to different extents. 

I do, however, also believe that we need to step it up on our content. We need more masonic education discussions/lectures and more social activities outside of the lodge. I can't help but think of the old ball players telling Kevin Costner "if you build it, they will come". That's good advice for the craft. We need to build something that draws men to its beautiful proportions.


----------



## Tony Siciliano (Apr 9, 2011)

Jacob Johnson said:
			
		

> I do, however, also believe that we need to step it up on our content. We need more masonic education discussions/lectures and more social activities outside of the lodge. I can't help but think of the old ball players telling Kevin Costner "if you build it, they will come". That's good advice for the craft. We need to build something that draws men to its beautiful proportions.



I have been preaching this since about day 2 of my Masonic career.  This generation of Freemasons wants EDUCATION... discussions, debate, research, history.  

At the end of the 3rd degree, we were told (paraphrasing): "We've taught you all we can, go out and learn more yourself."  This is wise counsel, as every Mason should take responsibility for his own Masonic education.  However, this does not absolve the institution of any its responsibilities for providing a structured, relevant and timely educational environment.


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Apr 10, 2011)

Benton said:


> As a member of the younger generation (I'm 23) I truly believe we're about to see a new generation enter Masonry. Some of my college friends younger than me by a couple of years are interested, but they'd rather wait till they graduate to petition. Yet they already ask me about it. We're on the verge of an upswing if you ask me.


 
Amen Brother! One of my proudest moments as a Mason was when I raised my 20-year-old nephew to the Sublime Degree. I was the top line signer of his petition and worked with him to teach him the work. He is proud of his membership. His good friend (another college student and ROTC member like my nephew) asked him for a petition. I was proud to be a recommender on his petition, as well.

Young men are looking for something more important than they are, something with meaning and importance. Masonry offers that. We offer it to the banker and the biker, the Doctor and the college student.


----------



## cemab4y (Apr 10, 2011)

The Grand Lodge of Oklahoma has a "college liaison" program. Lodges in college towns, will schedule  meetings at the various Greek fraternities. The Masons go in to the meetings, and distribute literature about Masonry, or play a video with the Ben Franklin impersonator. The Masons will hold a "question and answer" session, and explain Masonry. These young men, are already "joiners", and understand the benefits of networking. The result is a slew of petitions.

We need to realize, that we need to "hit" these prospects "upstream", before they graduate. Before they get married, and take on the responsiblities of career and family. If we can get them into Masonry, while they are still in college, we will have them for life. And we will be getting "quality" men, professional men. What a terrific idea!

SEE:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1_HV85Tgys

and

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiisiJ5wIIw


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Apr 10, 2011)

Yesterday I went through the shrine... Even more so than with Scottish Rite, I found that the VAST majority of our New Nobles (myself of course included) are 25-35yrs old. A lot of the guys said something to the effect of "I need something bigger than myself". I think that's DEFINITELY a defining characteristic of this generation. We have a higher percentage of "joiners" for sure, but I think we have a higher percentage of young people who are disillusioned with the normal "clique" style of socializing as well. I think my generation is reacting to a lack of honor and mutual respect in our communities. What better place to prove that honor is not dead, than the Lodge? 

This generation is certainly interested in high quality Masonic Education. Yes, we are supposed to bring ourselves to additional light, but we also have a duty to share our knowledge. That's why there is talk around my lodge of putting together an Education program, with short talks before or after the business meeting.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Apr 10, 2011)

cemab4y said:


> The Grand Lodge of Oklahoma has a "college liaison" program. Lodges in college towns, will schedule  meetings at the various Greek fraternities. The Masons go in to the meetings, and distribute literature about Masonry, or play a video with the Ben Franklin impersonator. The Masons will hold a "question and answer" session, and explain Masonry. These young men, are already "joiners", and understand the benefits of networking. The result is a slew of petitions...


...as a result of outright recruiting of men who join for mercenary reasons.

There are lots of organizations that encourage "networking". Indeed, for some, that's their whole reason to be.  Freemasonry is not one of them. We don't need more "members", especially those who are in it for "professional" advancement. We need Masons. We have enough of the others already.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 11, 2011)

JohnnyFlotsam said:


> ...as a result of outright recruiting of men who join for mercenary reasons.
> 
> There are lots of organizations that encourage "networking". Indeed, for some, that's their whole reason to be.  Freemasonry is not one of them. We don't need more "members", especially those who are in it for "professional" advancement. We need Masons. We have enough of the others already.


 
There have been quite a few of those that joined through these programs for reasons other than just joining to be joining. They have not joined for "mercenary reasons". Take a look at the website for Frontier Lodge in Stillwater, OK. The website is www.stillwatermasons.com. There are a lot of college students that are very active in that lodge and are holding various offices. I would say that had it not been for a program like that that there were many worthy Brothers that would have been otherwise overlooked. 

Also I believe that there will be some that don't belong. We can't however overlook those that would benefit from Masonry and Masonry benefit from them simply to avoid a few bad apples. 

I don't really view it as recruiting as much as it is an informational type presentation. Of course that is just my opinion. Good or bad it seems to be bringing people in and that means money so I don't see it going away anytime soon.


----------



## Zack (Apr 11, 2011)

Good or bad it seems to be bringing people in and that means money so I don't see it going away anytime soon.

And therein lies the problem.  IMO.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Apr 11, 2011)

Zack said:


> Good or bad it seems to be bringing people in and that means money so I don't see it going away anytime soon.
> 
> And therein lies the problem.  IMO.


 Exactly. As long as the focus is on "more members" (more revenue), the other priorities (guarding the West Gate) are prone to getting less attention than they deserve. ODC's are prime example of this, though it might be argued that those hurt most in that case are the candidates. Regardless, it's the argument that "what matters most is getting another member" that is at play here. 

Done properly, (and by "properly" I mean appropriately sized lodges that actually labor as Masons and which have a balance sheet that allows them to do so without worrying about getting "more members") a Lodge will have no need for recruitment efforts. As Brent has pointed out, the demand is already there. If we actually deliver on the promise, we will have all the candidates we can handle.


----------



## Beathard (Apr 11, 2011)

As part of my LIFE program (second time through in 20 years) I researched the growth of Mina Lodge in Bastrop.  We have grown each year for the last 3.  We are on track for another record year this year.  It is not due to recruitment.  It is due to getting out in the community and providing service.  People want to be part of something that is making a difference.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 11, 2011)

JohnnyFlotsam said:


> Exactly. As long as the focus is on "more members" (more revenue), the other priorities (guarding the West Gate) are prone to getting less attention than they deserve. ODC's are prime example of this, though it might be argued that one's hurt most in that case are the candidates. Regardless, it's the argument that what matters most is getting another member that is at play here.
> 
> Done properly, (and by "properly" I mean appropriately sized lodges that actually labor as Masons and which have a balance sheet that allows them to do so without worrying about getting "more members") a Lodge will have no need for recruitment efforts. As Brent has pointed out, the demand is already there. If we actually deliver on the promise, we will have all the candidates we can handle.


 
I couldn't agree more. As is oft the case money is the driving factor behind so many different things. We want new members but the problem is that so many times our lodges want new ones who will be active and take the mantle from the older members in order for the lodge to survive, but the GL wants new members for the increase in revenue. 

I didn't come to Masonry looking for a "club" to join. As with many people I didn't really know what it was I was looking for but when I found Masonry it just "clicked". I found a place that offered me more than I could have ever hoped for. I know that there are many more out there like me but don't know where to turn to find answers. Things like what the GLoO is doing is great for that exposure but as was said earlier it may not guard the West Gate properly. 

My Lodge does not actively seek out new members but yet we get a fairly steady flow of people seeking to gain admission. We have no Facebook page or website, the only place we advertise anything is the listing in the phone book for the Lodge. So in the end we aren't worried about new members because we can function just fine without them. I know there are some that aren't that lucky. 

In the end we will survive and continue on. We just need to find that happy balance of finding new members and promoting ourselves and staying true to our ideals.


----------

